# best boots for burton custom bindings



## nokfir2 (Oct 29, 2008)

go try on a pair of Thirty-two's. havnt met a person who didnt like them and they are superr light


----------



## Armedviper81 (Nov 2, 2009)

I just got a pair of K2 Raider Boa Coiler boots the end of last season. And although I've only been able to wear them 8 outings or so I like them a lot! I too have burton custom bindings and they've fit like a dream for me. So far this boot/binding combination is all positive.

-EASY in/out access of boots
-EASILY adjustable it too tight/loose
-Comfortable(After breaking them in of course)

Not to mention the Boa system, its amazing! I'll never go back to messing with those damn laces! 

If you have any questions regarding the boots feel free to PM me.

Good Luck finding some boots!

-Armedviper81


----------



## Hurl3y182 (Oct 5, 2008)

nokfir2 said:


> go try on a pair of Thirty-two's. havnt met a person who didnt like them and they are superr light


i can second that. i got a pair of 32's at the beginning of last season and through the course of the year i got 3 people to also buy a pair. they love 'em


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

nokfir2 said:


> go try on a pair of Thirty-two's. havnt met a person who didnt like them and they are superr light


 32 boots are pieces of shit.

Anyways to the OP as you said just try on every boot you'll know when one feels right. Anyone can make a recommendation online especially without seeing your foot it's just that easy. Talk to your shop people and see what they have to say maybe you have some abnormal foot disease or some shit that requires you to have only certain boots.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> 32 boots are pieces of shit.


They're great for people that ride 3-4 times a year... :laugh:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Zee said:


> They're great for people that ride 3-4 times a year... :laugh:


Not even our motto is 32 runs they're done. Cheap pieces of shit with the highest warranty rate I've ever seen.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2009)

i really liked the burton hails, but i ride all mountain for the most park decent amount of time in the park but definitely ride all over the place. i was just worried that these boots would be too soft to go all over the place, and also that they wouldn't last long at all because of how soft they are. what do you guys think for a burton boot for mostly all mountain use, but still good for hitting rails, and park.


----------



## racerstf (Oct 25, 2007)

just for the hell of it, try on some salomons and every other boot brand they have. My feet say they are the best, but your feet might not agree.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2009)

i can't imagine choosing a boot based on a binding - that seems really backwards to me.

for me, boot fit & comfort is the most important aspect of my set-up. if i found a perfect pair of boots which did not match my bindings, i'd find different bindings, not a different boot.

ymmv, obviously.

alasdair


----------



## stk525 (Oct 11, 2009)

I would go check out a pair of Celsius boots if you can. I have a pair and they are pretty nice, but like everyone has said, it all comes down to how the boot feels to you.


----------

